# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Part 6: Exploring EncryptByCert and DecryptByCert

## rgarrison

*(This thread is associated with Part 6 of the SqlCredit series (published June 22, 2007).*

Please comment on any aspect of the latest entry in the SqlCredit series: the article, the latest changes to the database code, whatever.

----------

